# my white goldfish has a red eye



## hookedonfish (Mar 17, 2007)

One of my golfish has a red eye. Any ideas on how to help the eye heal?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome.:wave:

We will need more information before we point out what exactly is wrong and how it can be prevented.
1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons) 
2. Is your aquarium set up freshwater or saltwater? 
3. How long the aquarium has been setup 
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know) 
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium? 
6. What make/model filter are you using? 
7. Are you using a CO2 unit? 
8. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? 
9. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed? 
10.How often and what foods do you feed your fish? 
11.Is your aquarium light incandescent or fluorescent and how often is it kept on? 
12.What specific concerns bring you here at this time? 
13. Water are your water test results for: 
pH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate?


----------

